# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Meanwhile .. in the Bahamas

## Petri

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...wn-island.html

A GROUP of pigs really are lucky swines - living on their own luxury island in the middle of the Bahamas.

They swim in the crystal clear waters every day before spending the rest of the daylight hours catching rays on the beach.

Their exploits have been captured in new children's book The Secret of Pig Island.

Jim Abernethy, 52, from Florida, a photographer and ocean guide, who snapped the pictures for the book, said: "Whenever I show my photos of these pigs people are just blown away.

"They uniquely live in complete harmony on their island paradise.

"They are surprisingly strong swimmers. Even the younger piglets are totally at home in the water.

"They're even happy to swim alongside people."

Pig Island - or Big Major Cay as it is officially known - is thought to have become populated with pigs after passing sailors introduced them as a potential food source.

But they never returned, leaving the porkers alone to relax on the island for generations.

They have worked out crews of passing yachts dump excess food into the sea, so they plunge into the waters to grab a free meal.

Author and conservationist Jennifer Nolan, 46, from Maine, who wrote the fictional children's story, added: "It's about a boy who hears about an island with pigs and treasure.

"But when he arrives the star of the book, Plato swims out to him and takes him on to the island and shows him how they live at one with nature.

"The pigs know they only have one island - a bit like humankind only having one planet.

"The message is that it's vital that we look after our one home."

----------

